# Babes In The Cichlid Hobby - Need your Help!



## Pam Chin (Jun 22, 2003)

Babes In The Cichlid Hobby
â€œCelebrating 15 years of â€œExcellence Thru Experienceâ€


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

Can we get a receipt for donated goods for tax purposes?


----------



## Pam Chin (Jun 22, 2003)

If you donate something substantial yes you can get a letter, I don't think they put the amounts on the letters anymore.


----------

